# What are good boy points and how are they awarded?



## Roast Chicken (May 16, 2016)

I've noticed that I've aquired 10 of them.


----------



## Optimus Prime (May 16, 2016)

Ubiquitous said:


> I've noticed that I've aquired 10 of them.



I would like to know as well - I have 12 swords, I think?


----------



## OtterParty (May 17, 2016)

Optimus Prime said:


> I would like to know as well - I have 12 swords, I think?


those are tendies you ignorant normie


----------



## Clown Doll (May 19, 2016)

Ubiquitous said:


> I've noticed that I've aquired 10 of them.



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/meme-currency.20621/page-4#post-1453821



Null said:


> All users got 10.
> All men got an extra 2 because of the wage gap.
> All supporters got an extra 50.



Basically they're a meme currency that may be used as a form of microtransactions on the forum.


----------



## Roast Chicken (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## Surtur (May 19, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/meme-currency.20621/page-4#post-1453821
> 
> 
> 
> Basically they're a meme currency that may be used as a form of microtransactions on the forum.



Why do I only have 2?


----------



## AnOminous (May 19, 2016)

Surtur said:


> Why do I only have 2?



I have no machine that I can buy tendies with and have them splatted out hot and with sweet and sour sauce on them.

This pisses me off because I have literally MILLIONS of them and no idea what to do with them except pay someone to kill noool.


----------



## Sammy (May 23, 2016)

I only have 2 as well. This is bullshit, this website is discriminates against my gamer way of life.


----------



## Lurkman (Jul 2, 2016)

Is there any way to get them? or how do I use them other than giving them to users?


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 2, 2016)

I have a penis and only have 10! This is gender discrimination! I'm going to complain on MRA sites that you're all feminist cucks!


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Jul 2, 2016)

Where are gbp displayed?  I don't see any anywhere.


----------



## Clown Doll (Jul 2, 2016)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> Where are gbp displayed?  I don't see any anywhere.


They're on the main page in the top right  :





Alternatively, you can go to the drop-down menu on your profile and they're listed under "Your currency"


----------



## CatParty (Jul 2, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> They're on the main page in the top right  :
> View attachment 110939
> 
> Alternatively, you can go to the drop-down menu on your profile and they're listed under "Your currency"
> ...




Lol only 15


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 2, 2016)

I got given 60 and I immediately gave them away because idgaf lol


----------

